# Question about Breeders



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello all. I am in Indiana and I'm trying to find a good breeder that is close to me. I won't be able to get a pup anytime soon but I'd like to know my options now so when I am ready, I'll know where to go.

I'm looking for a good house companion but also a guard dog. I plan to have mine trained for personal protection. So it should be a breeder who doesn't breed just for show, since that's not what I'm after.

Not sure if naming breeders is allowed so please PM me if that works better.

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If your goal is to own a PP dog, contact Nate Harves. Sportwaffen K9


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Just checked it out, thanks!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

I second Sportwaffen K9, also Diehl's K9 Training LLC


----------



## lechampion (Dec 2, 2013)

*Another breeder Question...*

I'm starting to look for a puppy, possibly a female with full papers. Can anyone recommend a good breeder. My first choice would be in Northern California but I'm willing to look anywhere in the US for the right one. 
I do like the SL with their great temperaments but not their extreme angles behind. I also like the WL for their drive. So if anyone knows a breeder that might have puppy’s like that in the near future, maybe next year I would appreciate any and all information. You can always PM me if you prefer not to post here. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

lechampion, I suggest making your own thread so people can give you recommendations instead of taking up Raigen's thread


----------



## lechampion (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay, I'm just new here and not sure how to do that, :help:


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Just click on the section you want to post in and click "new thread" at the top left


----------



## lechampion (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

MrsFergione said:


> I second Sportwaffen K9, also Diehl's K9 Training LLC


Thank you! I will check them out as well


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Both of the breeders mentioned are good ones to contact. Incidentally they also are both affiliated with the Indy SchH clubs you were referred to in your other thread about protection training.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Chris Wild said:


> Both of the breeders mentioned are good ones to contact. Incidentally they also are both affiliated with the Indy SchH clubs you were referred to in your other thread about protection training.


That's great! I've emailed them both and have been asking questions


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Please PM member. Thank you. ADMIN


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nate Harves and Mike Diehl are no longer in the same club. Very different clubs.

Both breed with the goal of producing very strong, very aggressive dogs who are suitable for K9 LE or high sport...If you have no experience with the breed, you might want to examine whether your needs are up to dealing with this type of dog....
If you have experience and are prepared to deal with a strong dominant dog with a rather dismissive attitude, then great!!! One of Nate's breeding females came from a friend in the Czech Republic, and another friend in Arkansas has a male from that female.....I personally would not want that dog due to his conflicts with the handler - and I found the dog for him!!! His personality is fine for that dog and he loves him...but I would caution you to explore your needs much more deeply.
Lee


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

mike gets all his dogs from eurosport doesnt he? some of nates dogs come from there to? You can tell where the stud or bitch came from by looking at their picture the brick wall and ground is a hint, if the op wants they can go right to the source and just ask for a started dog. Just get prepared to know what you are getting into lol I met a sport waffen dog very very nice! but the owner was very experienced with working shepherds in the wrong hands these dogs can be a nightmare.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Why can't you post things about breeders when they ask, I haven't said anything negative just the truth. Its kinda dumb that you can only say good things that can get someone hurt or screwed over by not saying how people really are. Just because they have a big name doesnt mean they are honest and reliable people.


----------

